# Is it possible to control Canon camera with iPhone?



## Ladislav (Nov 13, 2015)

I recently did some evening / sunset photos in London and I noticed that at least two guys used some connection (red twisted wire) between their canon cameras (at least one was 5D Mk.III) and phones.

Is there any gear and phone app which would allow me controlling basic exposure settings and Bulb mode on my camera? Actually I would be fully satisfied with using my phone just like a remote trigger with ability to set time for Bulb mode.

I know, I can use WiFi connection between my iPhone and 6D but, I don't like the "complexity" of the setup and I didn't find the Bulb support I'm looking for in the Canon's app. I also don't need full live view on the phone to drain the battery.

I have iPhone 5s and Nokia Lumia 820 (still Windows Phone 8.1). 
While I'm not going to use Jailbreak, Magic lantern or Android, I'm also interested if there are any options with such setup.


----------



## meywd (Nov 13, 2015)

there are multiple options, with motion control and without:

1) CamRanger

2) Alpine labs has a couple, Radian and Radion 2 are timelapse motion controllers, and Michron and their latest Pulse - which is on kickstarter - are only triggers


----------



## Meatcurry (Nov 13, 2015)

Ladislav said:


> I recently did some evening / sunset photos in London and I noticed that at least two guys used some connection (red twisted wire) between their canon cameras (at least one was 5D Mk.III) and phones.
> 
> Is there any gear and phone app which would allow me controlling basic exposure settings and Bulb mode on my camera? Actually I would be fully satisfied with using my phone just like a remote trigger with ability to set time for Bulb mode.
> 
> ...



Its almost certainly "triggertrapp", which is an app and a dongle with phone/camera connection, i'm about to sell mine on ebay as I dont use it anymore.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 13, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> Its almost certainly "triggertrapp", which is an app and a dongle with phone/camera connection, i'm about to sell mine on ebay as I dont use it anymore.



Yes! That's it. Thanks


----------



## martti (Nov 14, 2015)

Satechi Smart Trigger consists of a BT receiver you plug in your EOS (there are two types) and an application you install on your iPhone. I tried it a couple of times but it is not reliable. They are very eager to make it work, though so maybe there will be an upgrade that actually will do the job. Eventually

http://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Bluetooth-Wireless-EOS-D2000-Compatible/dp/B00ANWQMWK


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Ladislav. 
I have no idea about this item apart from reading the info here, 
http://petapixel.com/2014/11/12/pico-a-small-and-simple-time-lapse-trigger-that-can-be-programmed-via-smartphone-or-used-manually/
I only knew it existed as I had an advert for it on the CR page. 
From reading about it it seems like it will do what you want at a very good price. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TeT (Nov 14, 2015)

Canon Connect from Canon available in the App store... needs wifi to control from iphone. No Bulb though...


----------



## dcm (Nov 15, 2015)

Canon Camera Connect works with my 6D and M3 quite nicely for remote shooting and downloading images. There are other WiFi enabled cameras from Canon.


----------



## martti (Nov 15, 2015)

DSLR Controller works nicely with 5DIII and a little 3G modem TP-Link.
http://dslrcontroller.com/guide-wifi_mr3040.php
The modem cost (with postage) about fifty dollars. It had to be flashed for this purpose which was an easy task following the notes and links on the adress above.

There is a handicapped beta version that you can sort of use on a jailbreaked iOS device.
Not the primary choice, though. http://dslrcontroller.com/iOS/
I bought a second-hand Samsung Android pad cheap and it is working just fine. 
Carrying a portable charger is a good idea as the modem has juice only for a couple of hours.
RAW files take a while to load across the connection which is normal.

Photographer's Ephemeris is a nice addition and it runs on iPhone and Android. I mean, once you have the pad, why not take advantage of it all the way...
In case you do not know, like this: http://photoephemeris.com/


----------

